# Would appreciate some admin assistance



## dib (Sep 7, 2009)

If an admin would like to help, please pm me and I'll explain the situation.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 7, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> If an admin would like to help, please pm me and I'll explain the situation.


You can PM them too...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [21:19]  Yeah now that I see it's him
> [21:20]  There must be a reason
> [21:20]  He is on the forum for 5 years
> 
> ...



*hides from the wrath of admins*

maybe he finds that the admins might oversee his PM because they are busy..
so making such a topic would help grabbing their attention


----------



## dib (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not certain who would be in charge specifically over that section, so like I said if anybody is willing then let me know.  I have my reasons for this, and I'm not going to take it some random person and say "here, handle this for me".


----------



## dib (Sep 8, 2009)

Nevermind, I suppose I'll just make it all public.  Please read here.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not sure why the other guy deserves to be banned from the trading area.

Maybe he was actually busy with school. I know how that is. Sure he could have gotten his info to you in a minute. But then once you paid him, you would have expected prompt shipment of the item which he may not have had time to find packaging, package, and get to a shipping area.

You also had the right at any point to say "I don't have time to wait for an address. Sorry, but I am no longer interested in purchasing your item."

If you think he shouldn't have posted his item for sale until he was ready to ship it, then you post your experience with him in his feedback topic, like you already have.

Not scamming someone isn't a ban-able offense.


----------



## dib (Sep 8, 2009)

Well that's what I was curious about: whether the staff would agree.

And while attempts to rationalize his side of it mirror my own prior to this point, it understates the extreme circumstances. It's been over two weeks and he's succeeded in doing nothing but making excuses. There are twenty four hours in the day, multiplied by sixteen days so far. It would require five minutes to send an email, and maybe one at the absolute most to ship. That is ample time regardless of school or anything else one wants to contrive. I've had friends serving in Iraq through these past years that can find the time to email or have something shipped.

The reason why I think it merits the ban is because--by my understanding--the trading area is a privilege and not a right. That much is established because it's not inherent to simply registering to the forum, but requires a post history before a person can participate. Isn't this supposed to establish some level of trust among the people participating? This is why I'm going to dispute your point about "...no longer interested...", because I feel I have _tried_ to give him the benefit of the doubt for over two weeks.

When one user exhibits this sort of disingenuous behavior, I absolutely believe they should be removed. Otherwise, what real recourse is there for people like myself that actually want to interact with others there and do business? What guarantee that they will not repeat the behavior (understand that the last time he attempted to do business, he was asking that users send him cash. What if that had occurred this time and I had been stupid enough to fall for it? Or next time with another user that doesn't know better?)

I'm simply saying, it demonstrates a failure to understand what the trading area is for, and I cannot see how it benefits any of us for people like this to be allowed to list or respond. It wastes other people's time and erodes the good-faith basis integral to making deals ultimately with strangers over the internet.


----------



## xist (Sep 8, 2009)

What a rubbish complaint..you're no worse off than you were before you even saw the "Ipod" for sale. If you'd sent him money already then you'd have a genuine grievance, but since he's taken no money from you yet he's done nothing wrong. Really you just come across as impatient or lacking understanding that someone is busy. Since no money changed hands you were free at any point to just walk away and find a better deal...it was your decision not to.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I saw that Brian isn't happy with that Ichigo either, so I 'd ban the guy.


----------



## dib (Sep 8, 2009)

Keep in mind I wasn't the first to express interest in the iPod or any of the items, that thread was two pages.  Perhaps I should have realized something was odd just from that, but I wonder now what happened before he agreed to sell to me.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What a rubbish complaint..you're no worse off than you were before you even saw the "Ipod" for sale. If you'd sent him money already then you'd have a genuine grievance, but since he's taken no money from you yet he's done nothing wrong. Really you just come across as impatient or lacking understanding that someone is busy. Since no money changed hands you were free at any point to just walk away and find a better deal...it was your decision not to.


Yeah, I keep forgetting you live on the moon, where I'm "impatient" and "lacking understanding" after two weeks of attempting to accommodate somebody and attempting to be understanding.

You also seem to have missed the part where he was previously trying to get people to send cash, and by the sound of his last pm it seemed like he was aiming for the same with me.  Fortunately, I'm not an idiot.

Of course, this is precisely why I didn't want to make it public, because I frankly don't care about your backwards logic, Xist, yet I somehow knew you'd be around to add your two cents anyway--or somebody just like you.  So if I had taken your advice and 'walked away', then I would have been impatient and lacked understanding.  Instead I believed him every time he said he would get around to it, waited day after day without anything coming of it, and so I'm impatient and lack understanding.

Which is nearly as comical as the other tier of your advice.  Do you run around to all the people getting ripped off, and say "well it's your own fault because you never should have tried to buy a PSP in the first place!"  Do you understand that dealing here requires some general trust that the other person is sincere, and when they say they'll do something that they will actually do it?  Do you even think these things through before you type them out?


----------



## dib (Sep 9, 2009)

In any case, I've had the chance to sleep on it.  If the admins don't think we're best served removing disingenuous people like this from the trading forum, then I'm not going to press the subject.  At least I know most of us are interested in following through when we agree to buy or sell, and mean what we say.  It's settled as far as I'm concerned and consider it closed, and I hope nobody else ends up getting jerked around in the future.


----------



## xist (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually yes, and rather than make a pointless topic on a message board i'd have sent the trader a PM saying that i'd rather not wait any longer if it's not posted today and go elsewhere. It was your choice to hang on, and nothing but your own desire made you wait that long.

Two weeks isn't a long time, especially if you've not paid anything and it's a good deal. Heck, Deal Extreme take that long to deliver and they take your cash first.Where have you been ripped off? Because he took your hopes of getting an Ipod cheap? Backwards logic? Getting ripped off before paying someone is the very definition!


----------



## dib (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't made any claims to being ripped off.  If you were reading then you would understand my complaint was that this individual is making deals with apparently little interest in following through, and I stated that it is my contention that this merits a ban from that area if somebody doesn't have their stuff together.  I believe it's bad business to claim you have a Paypal account, offer to sell a product, and then hold somebody up for an unreasonable length of time while making excuses.

I wanted to determine whether the admins agree.


----------



## xist (Sep 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you run around to all the people getting *ripped off*,



That's pretty explicit. This is degenerating into nothing more than a pointless circular argument. I don't think that this has been as bad as you do, nor that under certain circumstances two weeks is unreasonable. You do however. 

Lets agree to differ, and leave it as you essentially insulting me for having a different opinion to you.


----------



## dib (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not trying to insult you, I think the logic you were using was backward because try to understand that from my perspective, I was only trying to give him the benefit of the doubt throughout.

I agree with you that I have freewill in these matters, but I still fail to see what implication that has over somebody saying one thing and then doing nothing.  If he had said "I'm sorry but I can't sell this right now afterall", and then I came here complaining that he wouldn't sell to me and he needed to be banned, then it would be another story.

Anyway I'm heading out for the evening, so hasta lluego.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 9, 2009)

Well dib, I've had a chance to go over your situation and I must agree with jumpman's assessment. It's not really a ban worthy offense to be slow in regards to providing information unless the item(s) and/or funds are already in transit.

However, I don't disagree that it _is_ an inconvenience to you in regards to the amount of time and energy you've expended waiting, inquiring/responding, and even making the various related topics here on the forums. It can be deeply frustrating to wait on the whims of another. While you're sitting here, the anxiousness building, he's likely not doing the same or you wouldn't find yourself in this particular situation.

Again though, I must stress that tardiness in the beginning stages of a transaction really is not worthy of a trading forum ban. As others have suggested, if expedience is of the utmost importance to you, then I too would recommend canceling a trade such as this if it hasn't begun within the time you've allotted.

And to the seller I would suggest not initiating a trading transaction he or she cannot complete immediately. Or alternatively specifying from the beginning that it may be a short time before they can begin. Though honestly it would be much easier to simply put off said trading forum post until they're absolutely ready.

I'd also like to state that I'm very pleased with the level of civility and maturity being shown in this discussion. Good show, folks.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Sep 9, 2009)

How old are you?
Stop whining, it's a clear sign to NOT buy from a guy that doesn't provide a fast transaction.
I would have just ignore him, it's not like he excepted your payment and never send anything.
So clearly your just impatient, and if I was in your shoes I would think "Hey this dude is not responding after 1 week, maybe he doesn't want to sell it anymore or already sold it."
I wouldn't bother trying to annoy the seller, he needs the money that's why hes selling it, if he doesn't want to
give me his information it's his lost.
Just go on craigslist, there's tons of ipods on sale.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 9, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Well dib, I've had a chance to go over your situation and I must agree with jumpman's assessment. It's not really a ban worthy offense to be slow in regards to providing information unless the item(s) and/or funds are already in transit.
> 
> However, I don't disagree that it _is_ an inconvenience to you in regards to the amount of time and energy you've expended waiting, inquiring/responding, and even making the various related topics here on the forums. It can be deeply frustrating to wait on the whims of another. While you're sitting here, the anxiousness building, he's likely not doing the same or you wouldn't find yourself in this particular situation.
> 
> ...



You're a classy guy and I can see why you're an admin. I couldn't have written a response that good if I tried. Nice work!


----------



## dib (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time and weighing in, Ace Gunman.  And I appreciate the input from all that responded.


----------

